# Thermoencapsuler



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2007)

I have purchased a thermoencapsuler from George as my wine making has
been growing and I like my finished product to look more professional.
I will give an update as to how it works as far as time and quality.
Its a little pricey but doing these with my blow dryer bothers my back
because I cant seem to do it sitting down as you really have to do it
on a downward angle for it to work right and my wife wants to help me
with these and said if I get a machine to do it she would help and that
sounded to me like the approval of a new toy!




Im hoping this works really nice to justify the price. Anyone ever use one or see one used?


----------



## Dean (Apr 16, 2007)

I've used one! They are great. My LHBS has one that I got to try. I really want one, but am making due with my heat gun for now. Here's a pic of one:


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2007)

Thats the picture right off LD Carlsons website! I was thinking that it is not a very good display peice!


----------



## geocorn (Apr 16, 2007)

I know. The web site needs more pictures! I have retained the services of my oldest daughter (the artist) to take pictures this summer.


----------



## Dean (Apr 17, 2007)

nope, not a good pic at all, but it sure does look well used! The one my LHBS has is painted orange, but also has bits of melted and burned black plastic. So at least the pic above shows what it will probably look like after a few years.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2007)

Not with me using it, Im a bit of a neat freak!


----------



## jcnoren (Apr 17, 2007)

what is this tool used to do exactly??


JC


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2007)

It melts on the plastic capsules on the tops of wine bottles. Other
ways of doing this is a heat gun, blow dryer, boiling water or steam
because they are heat shrinks.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 21, 2007)

When I got Bert started making wine, we started at a commercial place and did everything right there at their store. We used one of those and every wrap came out perfectly. I just can't rationalize the money for it. We don't use shrink caps too often. We're cheap




and most of the wine gets stored in the wine cellar, and the dark doesn't care. But, if I win the lottery, I'm buying one!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks pwp as I really wanted it cause I like my stuff to look really
nice but was very unsure how this works as Im not sure how it holds the
capsule in it in the right position. It came in yesterday and I have
some bottles that need labels applied and capsules installed but
probably wont get to them for another week as the cement is finally dry
and I have to start putting the stuff away in basement again. Just dont
know where to put it that will work this time.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 21, 2007)

You just put the shrink cap on as far as it will go, lay the bottle flat on the platform, slide it up and slide it back down again. Voila! Instant pretty!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 24, 2007)

Wade does yours look more like this?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2007)

Appleman, after reading your post I had to go open the box and actyally
look at it as I have not touched any wine making stuff since about 2
weeks ago and just opened the huge box from George and emptied it out
and put it all aside to get rid of all the peanuts!




It is the exact model and glad it doent like like the one on LD
Carlsons site which is the same one Dean has posted which looks
like a prototype built in a garage.



They really should change the picture as I was really not sure I wanted it after seeing the picture!


----------

